# Effective tradesman advertising options



## johnno09 (9 Jul 2012)

Can anyone suggest where is is the current most effective (preferably inexpensive) places for a tradesman (electrician) to advertise? Particular websites etc?


----------



## 25euronote (13 Jul 2012)

There are dozens of places to advertise for free, some free sites are self replicating (sic) ie if you stick an advert on their site it will appear on multiples of others. I do not pay for advertising nor have I done so for the last 4 years. I am not as busy as I was, however, I have more free time and a higher net amount at the end of each year.
I would suggest OLX, Adoos, Gumtree, Eireads, Viva street, Freeads, Adverts.ie,. 
Then list in free directories, Tuugo, Build.ie, Yalya, Locanto.
There are dozens more. There are also techniques to get your ad high in google rankings.
Getting a second number for the phone will allow you to post multiple adverts on some of the sites without being picked up and kicked off for spamming.  
If you have a relatives address in another area use this so you can be picked up in miltiple areas on Google.
I could go on and on.......
suffice to say I am top of the rankings in my business.


----------



## johnno09 (18 Jul 2012)

Thanks very much for your reply. Im going to get busy.


----------



## 25euronote (19 Aug 2012)

Its been a month now,  how did you get on with the suggestions?


----------



## johnno09 (20 Aug 2012)

No joy thus far. I put ads on virtually all of them. It's hard to gauge how much people would refer to them for electrical services. 

Worth a try. Just very frustrated trying to generate some paying work.


----------

